# Urgent help needed



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

The Zanesville Rescues

"MVVC is handling the health testing, neutering, fostering, feeding and adoption of 8 Vizslas from a "high volume breeder in Ohio. We need foster homes, we need donations. All will need Lymes testing, all will need neutering, all have worms, etc. Please contact [email protected] if you can help-Rhoda is coordinating." Here is the link:


http://www.mvvc.org/Current_Rescues.htm


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be sending $200 their way to help.

Did I ever say how much I hate puppy mills. 

*NEVER BUY A PUPPY MILL VIZSLA*. 

If you don't know what a Puppy mill is then Google it.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/03/what-is-commercial-breeder-family-news.html

If you do buy a Vizsla from one of these slimey operations "to save a few bucks", don't ask for my assistance!

Think I'm pissed? You are correct. 

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

is there any criminal action being taken against breeder


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,

It won't matter. As long as there is a market for* puppy mill cheap Vizslas. * The _quick buck breeders_[/color] will pop up like rats feeding on the crumbs left after good Vizsla buyers buy their quality Vizslas from hobby breeders. :-[

The internet is good and bad. Good: Hungarian Vizsla Forum
Bad: Puppy mill advertisers that fool unsuspecting puppy buyers. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

*Make the HVF group a deal. *​
For every dollar you send to the rescue of these dogs I will donate twenty-five cents up to $500.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My red dogs will be happy to help out some others in need.

Lucy my daughters dog has her own facebook page. I know teenagers :-\ I will post the link there and on another page to see if it brings more help.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Once again RBD is at the front of the pack of our hounds from **** ! to care and give in our society is a welcome change from the norm ! 4 pikE & i IT'S A BAG OF FOOD & BOX treats dropped off at the pound every time I shop for PIKE ! YOU HAVE 2 START some where!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I went on the site to try and make a donation but they do not seem to have a donation page. As I am in the UK(I obviously can't send a cheque) is there anyway I can make a donation using a card or Paypal or something??


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Hotmidvchief,

I'll check into it tonight unless someone has some time to answer that. Paypal would be easiest agreed.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> REM,
> 
> It won't matter. As long as there is a market for* puppy mill cheap Vizslas. * The _quick buck breeders_[/color] will pop up like rats feeding on the crumbs left after good Vizsla buyers buy their quality Vizslas from hobby breeders. :-[
> 
> ...


we try and kick their arses off here asap Rod


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

DONATIONS: 
We have been asked for information on how to donate money to help us with the expenses:
Checks: Made out to MVVC Rescue, mail to MVVC Rescue c/o K9 Country Club 298 Reading Road, Mason, OH 45040 

PayPal:

http://www.vcaweb.org/rescue/donate.shtml
 VERY IMPORTANT for the Pay Pal donations:

In comments please put: For MVVC Rescue so that they can pass the donation on to us. 

Thank You for considering donating.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

PayPal Confirmation number: 8T889327JXxxxxxxx

$20USD ($20.75CAD) ... ongoing - monthly.


Julius


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

RBD - thanks for sorting out the Paypal link.

I have just been on to Paypal and made a donation ID40C6983454073334A) however there was no box to put MVVC Rescue so......I have just emailed the Vizsla Club of America with the above transaction no and asked them to look out for it and redirect it to MVVC Rescue so I hope they receive it.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

trying to make a paypal donation bow but don't see the comments section? i will keep looking.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> trying to make a paypal donation bow but don't see the comments section? i will keep looking.


It is under "Special instructions to seller" Click that and a dialog box opens up where you can direct the funds to this effort.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for the donation info.
I haven't used paypal in sometime but I'm sure I have my passwords saved some where.
If not I'll send them a check.

Came home last night to female Boxer at my front door.
No collar but plenty of fleas. At least she is not under weight. She cant come in my house are backyard because I don't know what I could be exposing my dogs to. I put her in a crate with food and water. No posts for her in the lost dogs on the internet. Looked for lost dog signs this morning. No signs. Ran her up the vet to see if she was chipped. That was an ordeal.
Someone dumped a lab with her litter of pups at the vets overnight. The momma is scared and protecting the puppies. You can't get near the front door of the vets without her coming after you. Police are trying to make sure she doesn't go into the street till animal control can come try and catch her. Vet tech comes out side door to scan the Boxer. No chip. So I take the Boxer back home, crate her in the shade with a fan and water. Then with a heavy heart I called animal controll who will pick her up later to day. Its sad she sure is a sweet little girl.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Conveniently WELLNESS pet food wanted ppl to post available animals for adoption on their fb page today. So I posted the link.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Today I was walking Pippa on one of our favorite hiking trails. A woman stopped me. She had a Great Dane/Rottweiler mix. She told me, "You look like a great dog owner. Any interest in adopting my dog?" then went on to explain that she lived in an apartment and didn't feel like her dog was getting enough exercise and she would gladly give her dog to me right there and then for free.

I told her, in the politest way possible: 1) if your dog isn't getting enough exercise, it has nothing to do with you living in an apartment 2) she didn't know me from a hole in the wall...essentially she'd hand off her dog to anyone, which was incredibly dangerous for the dog 3)Had she ever heard of Great Dane rescue?? I told her to google it and then get in contact with them ASAP...they could help her dog find a better home 

Then I came home and wrote out a check to MVVC Rescue (I couldn't find the comments section on the paypal either...). They do good work. Just wish owners took more time to educate themselves so that MVVC did not have so much good work to do (don't EVEN get me started on backyard breeders).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sending in a check today to MVVC rescue in June, Cash and Lucy's honor.
Next the Boxer.
If the owners do not claim the Boxer by Monday that I had animal control pick up, the Boxer rescue is taking her.
She was such a sweet, well mannered dog that my family will donate the initial cost of her vetting.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> She was such a sweet, well mannered dog that my family will donate the initial cost of her vetting.


TexasRed,
This is a great example that shows the difference between a dog person and a pet owner.

May you stay forever young. 8)

Great job.

My desire one day is to be a dog person.

RBD


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, this "breeder" is still at it. The MVVC has obtained yet another V from this kennel (the 8th from this guy)- a 4 year old male who the breeder was unaware was blind. The breeder has continued to breed vizslas and GSPs. 

The MVVC is hoping to get all of the dogs from him within the next 4-6 months. With any luck that will happen. This guy needs to stop.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

As long as he is making $$$ from breeding he is not going to stop. The best thing we can do is spread the word that he is a terrible breeder. What is the name of his "kennel"?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

threefsh, I cannot find the name of the breeder or the name of the kennel. The question has been asked but I haven't been able to find that it's answer in all of the postings related to this guy. Does anyone know on here?


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I donated. 
Always get teary-eyed when I hear of things like this happening to animals.


----------

